# [Xorg] Configurazione Tastiera [Risolto][Tip]

## comio

Ciao Ragazzi, e' un periodo nero con le conf...

allora, possibile che non riesca ad attivare la mia tastiera 105?

Non mi funzionano tutti i tasti con Alt/AltGr, Frecce, tastierino, ... eppure non capisco cosa sia succeo.

Ecco la mia conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option          "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option          "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option          "XkbLayout" "it"

    Option          "CustomKeycodes" "on"

EndSection

```

Confesso che ho aggiornato Xorg a 7.1 (XServer 1.1)... ma pure tornando indietro, non funziona nulla.

Grazie a tutti.

[/bug]

luigi

----------

## lavish

in 

```
Section "ServerLayout"
```

 hai 

```
InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
```

?

(a volte capita per stanchezza/distrazione di mettere zeri al posto di uni e viceversa...

Oltre a questo, 

```
    Option          "CustomKeycodes" "on"
```

 esattamente cosa fa? (mai usato, non so che combini..)

Senza quell'opzione cambia qualcosa?

----------

## cloc3

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Confesso che ho aggiornato Xorg a 7.1 (XServer 1.1)... ma pure tornando indietro, non funziona nulla.
> 
> 

 

```

s939 ~ # emerge -pv xorg-x11

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0 [1.0.2-r4] USE="dri nptl% sdl% xorg% xprint -debug -dmx% -ipv6 -kdrive% -minimal" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev% keyboard% mouse% synaptics% -acecad% -aiptek% -calcomp% -citron% -digitaledge% -dmc% -dynapro% -elo2300% -elographics% -fpit% -hyperpen% -jamstudio% -joystick% -magellan% -magictouch% -microtouch% -mutouch% -palmax% -penmount% -spaceorb% -summa% -tek4957% -ur98% -vmmouse% -void% -wacom%" VIDEO_CARDS="nv% nvidia% vesa% -apm% -ark% -chips% -cirrus% -cyrix% -dummy% -epson% -fbdev% -fglrx% -glint% -i128% -i810% -mach64% -mga% -neomagic% -r128% -radeon% -rendition% -s3% -s3virge% -savage% -siliconmotion% -sis% -sisusb% -tdfx% -tga% -trident% -tseng% -v4l% -vga% -via% -vmware% -voodoo%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1 [7.0-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.2-r1 [1.0.0.5] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1 [1.0.4] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0 [1.0.1.3] USE="-debug" 0 kB

```

Per l'aggiornamento (e quindi anche per il downgrade) on basta ricompilare xorg-x11, m anche i driver indispensabili. Nel mio caso evdev, mouse e keyboard.

----------

## comio

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per l'aggiornamento (e quindi anche per il downgrade) on basta ricompilare xorg-x11, m anche i driver indispensabili. Nel mio caso evdev, mouse e keyboard.

 

ovviamente ho ricompilato anche i driver.

ciao

----------

## ^Stefano^

la mia sezione è un po diversa dalla tua, ma abbiamo entrambi una pc105 quindi se la vuoi provare...

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "it"

EndSection

```

inoltre hai provato a dare uno sguardo a questo link? http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/utf-8.xml

utlima parte, "Metodi di input". Forse non ti serve, ma sembra che dia una soluzione al tuo problema.

----------

## comio

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> inoltre hai provato a dare uno sguardo a questo link? http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/utf-8.xml
> 
> utlima parte, "Metodi di input". Forse non ti serve, ma sembra che dia una soluzione al tuo problema.

 

Colpa di UTF-8, o meglio mia. Ho rivisto un po' la conf di tale diabolico standard. avevo scritto UTF-89... quindi mi si incriccava tutto. Ora pare funzionare. Riporto il mio xorg.conf (tastiera e mouse) per Xorg7.1

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "Phys" "usb-0000:00:10.3-2/input0"#

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "evdev"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "it"

        Option      "CustomKeycodes" "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver       "evdev"

        Option      "SendCoreEvents"

        Option      "Phys" "usb-0000:00:10.3-2/input1"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

EndSection

```

Faccio notare il SendCoreEvents nella parte del mouse: ï¿½ necessario per vedersi anche i tasti multimediali della tastiera abilitati.

Ecco il mio .Xmodmap per la tastiera Logitech UltraX Media Desktop (e relativo mouse):

```

! "Cerchio" multimediale

keycode 173 = XF86AudioPrev

keycode 172 = XF86AudioPlay

keycode 171 = XF86AudioNext

keycode 123 = XF86AudioRaiseVolume

keycode 122 = XF86AudioLowerVolume

keycode 121 = XF86AudioMute

! Combinazioni tasti [Fn] + [Fx]

keycode 180 = XF86HomePage

! button  39 webcam

! button 21 chat

! button 40 busychat

! button 25 foto

! button 23 Music

! button 24 Video

! keycode 179 control

! button 43 opencd

! button 41 record

! button 42 fiamma

keycode 174 = XF86Stop

! Impostazione Mouse

! Scambio l'asse X della rotellina

pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 7 6

```

per far caricare all'avvio (usando kde), basta creare il fil e~/.xprofile:

```

/usr/bin/xmodmap /home/comio/.Xmodmap

```

Il tutto seguendo l'howto: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_Multimedia_Keys.

nota di colore, ho dovuto modificare il file /usr/share/X11/xkb/keycodes/evdev aggiungendo:

```

<LSGT> = 94;

```

per far funzionare il tasto "<"...

Ora, qualcuno sa come assegnare un keycode ad un button in modo pulito senza inzozzare i file keycodes?

Ciao

luigi

----------

## MajinJoko

sul pc del lavoro abbiamo messo i vari "set keycodes" nel local.start. E poi xbindkeys per associare agli eventi generati dai keycodes le operazioni che ci interessava far eseguire.

ciao

----------

## comio

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> sul pc del lavoro abbiamo messo i vari "set keycodes" nel local.start. E poi xbindkeys per associare agli eventi generati dai keycodes le operazioni che ci interessava far eseguire.
> 
> ciao

 

Ok... ma quale è la sintassi? Hai qualche risorsa da leggere?

EDIT: autorisposta: setkeycodes

EDIT: altra domanda: ma come scelgo il keycode in modo che sia omogeneo e sensato con gli standard di Xorg? 

Dire che la gestione della tastiera sotto X è un casino è riduttivo!

Grazie!

ciao

----------

## MajinJoko

ciao di nuovo

se porti pazienza oggi al lavoro mi copio il local.start e poi te lo riporto qui.

Il comando è "setkeycodes" (come d'altronde hai già anticipato tu), "man setkeycodes" ti restituisce parecchie informazioni utili.

Per non creare casini, di solito si assegnano keycodes maggiori di un certo numero (ora sparo 158, poi controllo perché vado a memoria..), visto che la mappa della tastiera arriva fino ad un numero preciso, quindi quelli successivi restano liberi.

Poi, ti do un consiglio: se stai facendo tutto questo per utilizzare i tastini particolari della tastiera, prova

```
* x11-misc/xbindkeys

     Available versions:  1.7.2 ~1.7.2-r1

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://hocwp.free.fr/xbindkeys/

     Description:         Tool for launching commands on keystrokes

```

Nel mio caso, la "risorsa da leggere" era costituita semplicemente dai risultati della ricerca "setkeycodes" qui nel forum. Oppure, se schiacci un tastino non associato, poi in dmesg o /var/log/messages, trovi un avviso tipo "unknown keycodes. use setkeycodes": cerchi questo nel forum e trovi altrettanti post utili.

Ciao

----------

## comio

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> ciao di nuovo
> 
> se porti pazienza oggi al lavoro mi copio il local.start e poi te lo riporto qui.
> 
> Il comando è "setkeycodes" (come d'altronde hai già anticipato tu), "man setkeycodes" ti restituisce parecchie informazioni utili.
> ...

 

Infatti chiedo proprio quello... quali keycode posso utilizzare a mio piacimento senza creare conflitti.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Poi, ti do un consiglio: se stai facendo tutto questo per utilizzare i tastini particolari della tastiera, prova
> 
> ```
> ...

 

sì. Sto già provando ad usare questo programma. Sto ancora studiacchiando. Vorrei fare una conf stabile e replicabile. Magari anche da postare sul forum a mo' di howto/tip.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nel mio caso, la "risorsa da leggere" era costituita semplicemente dai risultati della ricerca "setkeycodes" qui nel forum. Oppure, se schiacci un tastino non associato, poi in dmesg o /var/log/messages, trovi un avviso tipo "unknown keycodes. use setkeycodes": cerchi questo nel forum e trovi altrettanti post utili.
> 
> Ciao

 

Ho cercato. Al dire il vero non ho messaggi di errore per i tasti non associati nel file di log. La sensazione che ho è che i tasti figurino in realtà come tasti del mouse (da cui la necessità dell'opzione SendCoreEvents).

Ciao.

luigi

----------

## MajinJoko

Ciao,

se non hai messaggi d'errore sai che c'é caso che già siano riconosciuti (come nella tastiera senza fili che ho qui a casa). Prova a fare "Desktop -> Preferenze -> Scorciatoie da tastiera" (se usi gnome). Da qui può vedere se riesci ad associare il tasto ad una scorciatoia, e, se così fosse, non avresti alcun bisogno di associare il key code.

Comunque, nel caso, i keycode si associano dal 129 in poi.

Buona Giornata

----------

## comio

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> se non hai messaggi d'errore sai che c'é caso che già siano riconosciuti (come nella tastiera senza fili che ho qui a casa). Prova a fare "Desktop -> Preferenze -> Scorciatoie da tastiera" (se usi gnome). Da qui può vedere se riesci ad associare il tasto ad una scorciatoia, e, se così fosse, non avresti alcun bisogno di associare il key code.
> 
> Comunque, nel caso, i keycode si associano dal 129 in poi.
> ...

 

Allora succede che con i tools getkeycodes, setekycodes mi danno errore (l'errore lo posto quando torno a casa questa sera). Non riesco quindi ad associare un Keycode ai tasti di cui xev trova solo un valore "Button" (ma questo è lo scancode?).

A naso direi che siano visti come tasti del mouse...

Con xbinkeys riesco comunque ad associare l'esecuzione di applicazione, ma sempre trattandoli come mouse. Quello che mi chiedo è: si può associare al tasto di un mouse un evento da tastiera (tipo XF86AudioPlay, per esempio)? Se si potesse fare questa cosa sarei a cavallo. Con xmodmap posso associare eventi XF86xxx solo ai tasti con un Keycode (e non con quelli che non ce l'hanno).

Vorrei associare degli eventi XF86xxx per poi poter usare khotkeys di KDE per le associazioni (tool molto utile e configurabile).

Per la cronaca sto scrivendo un howto, entro questa settimana lo posto... ma rimane sempre questo neo dei tasti senza keycode...

luigi

----------

## skakz

ciao comio, potresti dirmi come hai risolto all'epoca? che file avevi configurato male?

io ho lo stesso problema.. non mi funzionano le frecce, alcuni tasti del tastierino numerico, canc, alt/altgr .. addirittura AltGr è mappato come Enter e Ctrl come PageDown  :Confused:   :Shocked: 

questo problema ce l'ho solo in KDE, in console senza X avviato funziona tutto bene..

x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.1

x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r1

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.2

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "it_IT"

EndSection
```

```
omega ~ # locale

LANG=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=it_IT.UTF-8

omega ~ # 
```

----------

## devilheart

hai per caso aggiornato hal alla versione 0.5.10?

----------

## skakz

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> hai per caso aggiornato hal alla versione 0.5.10?

 

grazie mille.. ho risolto facendo il downgrade.

----------

## flocchini

mi accodo anche io...

A casa ho il solito problema che xev per alcuni tasti speciali non mi restituisce nessun keycode: come mi muovo? Purtroppo sono condannato a usare un malefico convertitore da ps2 a usb x la tastiera, ma alcuni funzionano... Ho gia' provato i suggerimenti in questo thread ovviamente, ma nulla ha risolto.

ecco il mio xorg.conf

```
# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "it"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"       # IntelliMouse PS/2

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

```

----------

## flocchini

nessuno eh?   :Crying or Very sad: 

Mi scoccia cambiare tastiera... E gia' altre volte mi era accaduto per poi sistemarsi ad un cambio di kernel... Da cosa diavolo dipende? Non so nemmeno dove iniziare a spulciare

----------

